# .
,     ,        . , !!!
   /   :
1.     - 2045.11 
2.  .  - 4530 
3.        - 262500
4.   - 100 
5.   - 270075,11

..    ( ).

----------

.
,       (    ?)?



> 2.  .  - 4530


         ?      ?



> 3.        - 262500


      ?   -     ,          .       .



> 5.   - 270075,11


    ? 
   -  ,   ,  .
         ,         ?
          ,          .
        (      ?)

----------

-  .
,    ,     .
   ,        (   ..)
   ,   -     .
    ,..   )))

,,  .  , )))

    ,       ...

----------


## .

> ,


 ?  ,      ? 
     ,         .       1  2013   .     ?

----------

> -  .


   ? 
     .



> ,    ,     .


   ?
 ,      ,         .



> ,        (   ..)


   ?    ?



> ,   -     .


 ,  ,  ?



> ,       ...


   .

----------

,    ...
  -   

     ,   ...

,  , ,   /    



    ,      ....        (((
    ...

----------


## .

> ,   ...


   ,    ,      .       
      .       1  2013 ?
     ,

----------

> ,    ...
>   -


  1 -66  : ** 
,  .




> ,   ...


 .         ?




> ,  , ,   /


     ,     ?   .





> 


  ?     ?

----------


## Pomir

.     ,         (  ).       ?

----------

> .     ,         (  ).       ?


    ?      ?   ?

----------


## Pomir

> ?      ?   ?


 ,    ,       .        ?     ,  .

----------

> ,


 -      .



> .


     - .
       .
   ,    .
,      -  ,    .
     .
     .



       ?     ,  .

----------


## .

> -      .


   ,      ?




> ,    .


      ?     ?




> ,      -  ,    .


    ?

----------


## Pomir

> -      .
> 
>      - .
>        .
>    ,    .
> ,      -  ,    .
>      .
>      .
> .


    ?   ,     ,       .      ,    ?     ,    .

----------

> ,      ?


  :  .
      -66      .
   "ͨ"
    "ͨ"
======================================================
      :     5 -66 



> 5.     ,     
> 
> 1. ,       ,     -         " ", " ", " "
>  : http://base.garant.ru/12111288/2/#ixzz2wqSlb1db


       - .
 ,    1964      .
        39 -66
http://base.garant.ru/12111288/9/#block_900



> ?     ?


    .    .
  .
     ,        19  2002 . N 439 "       ,      ,        "   ,      1  2004 . N -3-09/16@



> ?


  -   54   2 



> 2.         .             ,         -    ,         .
> 
> http://www.consultant.ru/popular/gkrf1/5_5.html#p567
>  , 1992-2014

----------

> ?   ,...


     ,    .
         .    .
  ,   -     .
   -           .

----------


## .

> .    .


      ? 




> ,


   ,  -  ? ?         ,    




> -   54   2


       ?         ?  ,     ?




> ,    1964      .


       .    



> ,    *      ,*    ,      ,        ,      ;


*Pomir*,      ,      ,    .

----------

> ?


      -   .



> ,  -  ? ?         ,


  : .    .



> ?         ?  ,     ?


      .
 ,        ?   .



> .


     ,   ,    ,        .
    ,     ,           ,     .        .
,    .   .

----------


## .

> -   .


   - , ? 




> : .


    .   ,       .      ,  .          (   ).  ,   . 




> .


   ,   .  ,    .    .




> ,   ,


     .     ,    .        . 




> ,    .


      .

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## Atania

31-12-13.       2013        31-12 ,    " "       
 -        (  )
   =         (  86)

            ,              ,    \   . (  Exel )

----------

> - , ?


      :


> .    .


,  .





> .   ,       .      ,  .          (   ).


       :


> Pomir:  ,    ,       .


      ,  , ,    .





> ,   .


   ,    5 -66     .
         .





> ,   .  ,    .    .


   .
 54   :



> .             ,         -    ,         .
> 
>  3.           .


http://www.consultant.ru/popular/gkrf1/5_5.html#p644
 , 1992-2014

     ?     ,        ,    ()      .




> .     ,    .        .


       ?

----------


## .

> ,  .


,  .   ,          . 




> .


  ?       .      ,             .




> ,


        .   .




> ,        ,    ()      .


        ?           .        .          ,       .




> ?


    ? ,          .  ,         . 
         . , ,   ,        ,     ,     ,    .

----------


## Pomir

*Pomir*,      ,      ,    .[/QUOTE]

,  -,  ,    ?   .,  ,       .   ,  ( )  ,         -    .

----------


## .

,        ))

----------


## Zera_one

,     ,          !!!!
       _ .
     .   ,     (,     .).
          ?
/       /
         . 
 .

----------

